# Tracking Ip address from MAC address



## classy_guy (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi,

How can I track down an IP address of a host from MAC address. "Inside" network.


----------



## mattborn (Apr 10, 2007)

Try this:

1. Open a command prompt
2. Ping the IP address that you want to resolve
3. type in "arp -a" (without the quotes)

It should show you the MAC address

Let me know if it works

Whoops! Never mind, I just realized you are trying to resolve the IP from the MAC, my instructions are for the other way around.


----------



## classy_guy (Mar 31, 2007)

To describe more... i'm on HOST A and need to know the IP address of a host B inside my network. I only have host B MAC address.


----------



## mattborn (Apr 10, 2007)

Try using a network scanner, such as Angry IP Scanner.
Scan the whole network and then go to the command prompt and type in "arp -a"
It should list all the devices that responded to the ping and show their MAC addresses.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Unless you have access to network devices, do what Matt said.

If you can't/don't want to ping an entire subnet, you can use arping. (from something other than Windows)

spetznatzII:~# arping 00:00:0C:92:A1:55
ARPING 00:00:0C:92:A1:55
60 bytes from 192.168.1.1 (00:00:0c:92:a1:55): icmp_seq=0 time=0.0185 usec


----------

